# PX 4-40 Sub Compact, Light



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Like To Have A Surefire Light Or Something Equal What Are My Options  The One I Have For My Thunder Ranch Won't Fit


----------



## BigT (Jun 20, 2014)

I've mentioned before the c5l will fit your application well. Kinda pricey.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_5fe35s1ul9_b

You might also check on EBay.........


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Well Just Got Back From My Fla-vorite Candy Store Found The Stream-light Of My Dreams On Sale 78.96 "Out De Dore" Price Was Right ! , But Still Not As Bright As My Sure Fire For The
Thunder Ranch , I'm
A Happy Lil Boy Now ! :smt083 Stream Light # TLR-3/ TLR-4


----------

